# My internet business--portable in mexico?



## stoneart (Sep 20, 2009)

I have found myself in a fortunate position (after many years of struggle) of having a sustainable business for which there is a 3rd party outsourcing (broker) and micro hi tech manufacturing inside my house.

We have some very innovative, useful stuff. No debt. All apparatus and living items can be transported in a regular moving truck.

I feel like I am living on the edge of disaster here in the US. It is very hard to run a small business here, because of the onerous paperwork and the severe issues with healthcare.

I thought about relocating to Ensenada or somewhere thereabouts. I need once a week access to the US, to send packages cheaply via Fed EX.

I would like to get a part time person to help me do packing, etc., in mexico...in my house 2-3 days a week. I want access to health insurance. I need lower rents. I am not looking to become a millionaire, just have a little margin to my life since I am working myself to death here in the US.

Please advise. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you think that running a business in the USA is complicated, just wait until you try it in Mexico! Do you realize that you will have to have government permission, licenses, permits, a working visa from immigration, import/export licenses, an accountant, and even more complicated requirements for any employees?
I would suggest that you consult with the Mexican consulate in your area, then explore in the area that interests you in Mexico, realizing that you'll get lots of smiles and that Mexicans will always avoid giving you bad news. Talk to others in Mexico; expats who have businesses and have dealt with the government, quasi-government agencies, unions, social security, insurance, etc., etc.


----------



## stoneart (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks so much for replying.

Yes I do. I have been through the godawful immigration process with my husbund from Europe.

But it's so expensive here, and healthcare is a disaster, I am not sure how smart it is to stay here. I am not wanting to open a factory, store, or restaurant. I just want to continue a home based business with just one part time employee. I am having trouble finding any information on a simple setup like this on the internet.

Do they have temp labor agencies over there? Can I just contract out as needed work for one person? 

Please advise.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I don't know of any such agencies, but they may exist in major cities. No matter what you do, you will have to have permissions, as noted above. Having employees can lead to being targeted by the 'sindicados' and that can be very unpleasant. We know one small businessperson who had only one employee and had to leave Mexico at night, after weeks of never sleeping in the same place, because he won the case against the union but had no other way to save his life. He stayed away from Mexico for several years, is now back but not about to hire help again, or even be too visible. Such cases are rare, but bad economic times make for more corruption. Again, talk to the consular officials, then visit and explore your options.


----------



## stoneart (Sep 20, 2009)

Thanks so much. Things are a quandry, aren't they? it is rough being a small business in the states now. You have all of these empty buildings, but no liquidation. The loss of wealth cannot support the costs that were acceptable 3-4 years ago. You cannot get any return for small amounts of wealth here.

We have some incredible things going with our business. I mean, we have made quantum leaps in printing and textile. We don't need the big boys...we can market straight to the little guys. 

I am terrified of some crushing force, like HUGE forced health care premiums...forcing us into making tough choices, perhaps making us defacto criminals. Isn't that terrible? This country is crushing it's wealth and tech producing talent. 

i looked at some nafta regs and it looks like what we would export are duty free, and the raw materials I think are the same.

Yes, I will do due diligence. I feel the need to leave. I have bad feelings and objective indicators point to this direction.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

RVGRINGO said:


> I don't know of any such agencies, but they may exist in major cities. No matter what you do, you will have to have permissions, as noted above. Having employees can lead to being targeted by the 'sindicados' and that can be very unpleasant. We know one small businessperson who had only one employee and had to leave Mexico at night, after weeks of never sleeping in the same place, because he won the case against the union but had no other way to save his life. He stayed away from Mexico for several years, is not back but not about to hire help again, or even be too visible. Such cases are rare, but bad economic times make for more corruption. Again, talk to the consular officials, then visit and explore your options.


Such cases are rare. *Very* rare.

In most cases the government could not care less about what you are doing (which is the reason why most of the economy in Mexico is part of the "informal" or "grey" sector). Being part of the informal sector is certainly not recommended or desirable, but to characterize Mexico as a place where the government is punctiliously chasing you to make sure you comply with all rules and regulations is not entirely accurate (no, let me correct that, is completely contrary to reality  ).

Unions can't pester you. Really, they can't. Common criminals will, but that does not mean that unions are out to get you.

All teachers in private schools for example are not unionised, and there is nothing the mighty SNTE (the Teachers Union) can do about it, and like this there are countless examples.

Your small company can always request the services of somebody working on "honorarios" (freelancing) if you don't want to employ somebody, this is more so particularly if you need only 1 person to help (pretty much all domestic personnel in the country is not even registered with Social Security!).

It may very well be that foreigners get a raw deal force to jump through all the loops, and although I would never suggest to work in the "grey" economy, the fact that it exists should give heart to entrepreneurs willing to follow the law and create jobs in Mexico.


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

stoneart said:


> I have found myself in a fortunate position (after many years of struggle) of having a sustainable business for which there is a 3rd party outsourcing (broker) and micro hi tech manufacturing inside my house.
> 
> We have some very innovative, useful stuff. No debt. All apparatus and living items can be transported in a regular moving truck.
> 
> ...


You should check as much information as possible, this are useful starting points:

PRO MEXICO

Apertura de Empresas en Linea

Guas de Trmites para Iniciar y Operar un Negocio

you should also get in touch with the local chambers of commerce and industry, they will have help and advice, often for free, and most importantly, will be on your side:

Canacintra - Se quedo corto el plan de austeridad

:: Coparmex ::

COPARMEX in particular has many niche affiliated associations with expertise in specific fields, one of those could be exactly pertinent to what you want to do.

As for your health care, if you do everything above water, you will be covered by IMSS which is great for major health problems. You will be deducted a contribution as employee or will need to pay voluntary rates, but it is worth it.

For minor ailments you just pay a private physician as needed (although IMSS doctors are also available for this often it is not worth your time and effort).


----------



## tanderson0o (Aug 30, 2009)

stoneart said:


> Thanks so much for replying.
> 
> Yes I do. I have been through the godawful immigration process with my husbund from Europe.
> 
> ...


There are numerous temp agencies in Mexico, and they function much like ones in the US. You pay the agency a set fee and they take care of all of the taxes and other employment issues. If anything, I think they are a bit more thorough in their screening processes than the ones I have dealt with in the US.


----------



## stoneart (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you guys so much. 

It is a heavy heart that I even consider leaving my homeland. However, despite doing everything above water, not carrying debt, and keeping costs cut to the almost 3rd world bone...I am bombarded with idiot paper work and stupid inflated costs. I was in Dallas yesterday...and I though hell, the roads are falling apart, business are going under left and right, I neglected many health issues because of stupid expense. How can this be that different from mexico, except that the costs are lower? I am nervous to drive because of the nonstop bloodthirsty ticketing. My dying grandmother is getting 3rd world medical care in a collapsing hospital infrastructure, despite medicare AND expensive supplimental. How is this better than mexico, all factors considered?

I am an upstanding citizen. I am a scientist, I put myself through school, got my phd at 27. I shunned all debt basically all of my adult life. I took care of many sick family members, saving the goverment 200k+ in custodial care. The system has not worked for me. I am one of this country's crown jewels, and I feel totally crapped on. I always swore that if I could build an independent income, I would seriously plan on emigrating.


Now the time has come. I have incedible technology I already have established and on the market. I just want to be able to save money, have one day off a week, and get health care without fear. This place is now a handicap. I feel as though my wings are clipped here.

Thank you guys. i was wondering about the legality house keeping and the gardening help...I figured there were "freelancers" or agencies to provide part time employment. 

I WANT to pay my people well for Mexican standards. I cannot pay people what I consider a humane wage here. The costs are too high for poor people here to be dependable employees here, eg car costs, healthcare issues.


----------



## achilipepper2010 (Feb 21, 2010)

also, as an american you have a change to pay people here well, and really make a difference in people's lives. I offer 15 minute rest periods, pay if a worker is sick or hurt, buy lunch ect.
you have to give back, its more than good karma its just the right thing to do.


----------



## stoneart (Sep 20, 2009)

achilipepper2010 said:


> also, as an american you have a change to pay people here well, and really make a difference in people's lives. I offer 15 minute rest periods, pay if a worker is sick or hurt, buy lunch ect.
> you have to give back, its more than good karma its just the right thing to do.


Hey, being an underclass done good (?) I have deep empathy for the working guy.
You guys have been great. I read spanish far better than I speak it.

Again, thanks. I don't feel quite as depressed.


----------

